# Feral pythons a concern in florida



## TonyPeacock (Jul 26, 2009)

The US Senate has conducted some hearings into invasive species that included a lot on feral pythons in florida. apparently there are 10-20,000 boa constrictors in the Everglades and lots of burmese pythons as well. A pet Burmese python killed a two-year old recently.

Govenor Darling once expressed his enthusiasm for the release of boa constrictors here. the Victorian Acclimatisation Society didn't take him up.

The hearing touch on tighting up pet laws in the US.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jul 26, 2009)

Well the 2 year old should have been supervised it is still sad. but the boa problem is cause they are free to do what they want with there pets so to speak. they need tuffer laws and we need less stricter laws.


----------



## grizz (Jul 26, 2009)

Reptile_Boy said:


> Well the 2 year old should have been supervised it is still sad. but the boa problem is cause they are free to do what they want with there pets so to speak. they need tuffer laws and we need less stricter laws.


 
I believe the child was asleep when attacked and the snake was not being kept legally.


----------



## blackduck (Jul 26, 2009)

It is hard to believe that you are even considering inflicting more introduced species into our country.

Australians have always tried to help when help is needed BUT why should we concern ourselves with this US problem???


----------



## blackduck (Jul 26, 2009)

and what has the pet Burmese python that killed a two-year old recently got to do with the feral python situation???


----------



## webcol (Jul 27, 2009)

This is why we shouldnt get exotics...


----------



## Sturdy (Jul 27, 2009)

looks like natural selection has done its job again.

question however.... what was the burm doing roaming around... surely they would have had an enclosure... or is that putting to much wishful thinking into the common sence of some people.


----------



## Retic (Jul 27, 2009)

Sorry but I don't understand that post at all, who exactly is considering 'inflicting more introduced species into our country" ?
Also this is a thread about feral snakes overseas, maybe the poster just thought it might be of interest to some as it is snake related ?



blackduck said:


> It is hard to believe that you are even considering inflicting more introduced species into our country.
> 
> Australians have always tried to help when help is needed BUT why should we concern ourselves with this US problem???


----------



## TonyPeacock (Jul 27, 2009)

boa said:


> Sorry but I don't understand that post at all, who exactly is considering 'inflicting more introduced species into our country" ?
> Also this is a thread about feral snakes overseas, maybe the poster just thought it might be of interest to some as it is snake related ?



Yeah, I just thought it would be interesting. I know the pet killing a kid has nothing to do with the ferals - but it gets raised in every discussion, including the US Senate hearings. The ferals did get there through the lax pet rules in the States. I know they've also got a problem with Giant Pouched Gambian Rats in the Everglades now - presumably if they don't end up to be the dream pet they get dumped.

Why don't we have standard rules for snake keeping in Australia? Seems like they vary a fair bit state to state.


----------



## TonyPeacock (Jul 27, 2009)

BBC NEWS | Asia-Pacific | Snake 'befriends' snack hamster


----------



## Retic (Jul 27, 2009)

We don't have standardised rules because that would involve the States cooperating and that really wont happen. It is of course absurd the way it is but unless hell freezes over and the States decide to combine and become one country it wont change.


----------



## TonyPeacock (Jul 27, 2009)

So same as many things - for 20 million people!


----------

